# Can anyone on here dunk?



## AmazingGrace (Mar 24, 2006)

???


To the girls on here, can any of you dunk? :biggrin:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Nope.. I could catch the rim, but never got above it enough to dunk. Had a girl on my team that could though. Her vertical was phenominal. She was/is 5'10.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I can touch the net and pull myself up. Does that count?


----------



## AmazingGrace (Mar 24, 2006)

TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> I can touch the net and pull myself up. Does that count?









LOL!!! Sure


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> Nope.. I could catch the rim, but never got above it enough to dunk.


how tall are you?



> Had a girl on my team that could though. Her vertical was phenominal. She was/is 5'10.


I feel so embarassed. I am almost as tall as her but I can only catch the rim *sometimes*




TRACIELOVESCOMETS said:


> I can touch the net and pull myself up. Does that count?


lol


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

5'7" I can't do it now but at my peak I could catch it. I played on a state semi-final volleyball team at the time too, and we worked on vertical A LOT! So that helped when playing bball. The girl that could dunk on my team was a volleyball player too... so figure we worked on vertical from July-October.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> 5'7" I can't do it now but at my peak I could catch it. I played on a state semi-final volleyball team at the time too, and we worked on vertical A LOT! So that helped when playing bball. The girl that could dunk on my team was a volleyball player too... so figure we worked on vertical from July-October.


oh, then it makes sense :biggrin: cuz many volleyball players can jump scarily high.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i used to be able to do one handed when i was 16(sophmore year of high school)
Then i been doing it till i stopped playing basketball. And now if i just tired, i can only touch the rim...


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I can't even touch the net. :lol: Tracie's more athletic than I am. I can barely make a lay-up. Lol!!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

You guys are MONSTERS! Lmao, standing at 5'6" I'm working on my hops.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

im 5'5-5'6 and im about 4 inches away from touching rim.

ive been told that I can really jump, but i think its pretty average.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

im 6'4'' - 6'5'' :biggrin:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Dammit, I wish I was taller. D=<


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm 6'0 and I can touch the rim sometimes.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yup!


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

ye lol these girls must like go do cardio alot.. im like 6'0 or 6'1 n i can jus touch the rim.. omg 

i need to start gymming n practicing on hops :banana:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I could always grab the rim with ease and hang on, but I've never dunked. It always just bounces out. I'm 6'0".


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I can do the any of the through-the-legs, behind-the-back, reverse, and tomahawk dunks but not on a 10-foot goal.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Of course.. I know some of yall are male... she was looking for females who could dunk.

Not that it isn't interesting to see how many more guys can dunk on here than girls.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

we should organise a Rox board basketball game... anyone coming down under any time soon?


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm 5"11' and can touch the rim regularly...but cant get enuff of my hand over to dunk + i cant really palm the ball, as i lose it on the way up all the time

wat do u guys find is the best exercise to increase ur jumping?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm 5'8" and can touch the upper part of the net. But I'm only 14, so I have some time to develop.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

btw does anyone use strength shoes?


----------



## Kyakko (Aug 14, 2002)

psssh...i can dunk














a doughnut :biggrin:


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

chn353 said:


> btw does anyone use strength shoes?



did....but they hurt like hell so i stopped, however in one week it added about an inch to my jump. That was back in grade 9. 

I'm 25 now and still 6' 1" and still able to grab rim. 

though one time I jumped high enough to dunk but instead finger rolled it, was so damn pissed, one time damn it, one time. :biggrin:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I thought this thread was for the ladies. Since everyone is throwing their stats out, here you go.

Age: 34
Height: 6'1
Ethnicity: Caucasian (Not sure why this is relevant.)
DOC: (Dunk of Choice) The one step, two feet, one handed jam.

At 34 this happens only on a good day and very early in the first or second game. Old man still has some hops!


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

im 5'9" and i can touch the backboard, im 15 so when im a senior i will most likely tuch the rim


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> I'm 5'8" and can touch the upper part of the net. But I'm only 14, so I have some time to develop.


What the fack, I thought you were older than that.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

ye...i thought demiloy was seasoned veteran of at 25yrs of age....oh well, that shows you the scariness of the net.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> Of course.. I know some of yall are male... she was looking for females who could dunk.
> 
> Not that it isn't interesting to see how many more guys can dunk on here than girls.


Well actually, to say the least, it seems that guys on this board can easily be outdone by the girls. XD


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> Well actually, to say the least, it seems that guys on this board can easily be outdone by the girls. XD


lol I doubt it! Though the idea of a girls on boys game from players on the board would be fun... I can't grab the rim anymore.. I hate getting old! LOL


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

im 5'7" and i can get a decent board slap on my school back boards but not sure how high/low they are but if i go up on my rings i can get rim-rejected so yer but im 15 so i think i got some more growing to do *crosses fingers*


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ 15? I thought you were about 42.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> ^ 15? I thought you were about 42.


 Don't tell me you're 15 as well. I thought you were in your 20s. :biggrin:


----------



## Arti (Nov 6, 2004)

I measured today and I found out that I need a 34" vertical to get rim. I'm so sad


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Arti said:


> I measured today and I found out that I need a 34" vertical to get rim. I'm so sad


 I need a 36" vertical. And that's not even dunking. Don't be so sad.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> ^ 15? I thought you were about 42.





> Don't tell me you're 15 as well. I thought you were in your 20s.


do i come across that old?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

CrackerJack said:


> do i come across that old?


I'm not sure, actually. I'm certain there's at least one middle-aged Aussie who posts here.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> I'm not sure, actually. I'm certain there's at least one middle-aged Aussie who posts here.


well if 15 is middle-age im your man


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> do i come across that old?


You and Demiloy are so deceptive, I always thought you guys were 25 year old post-grad college students or something.


----------

